# Firefox userContent.css Google search solarized colour scheme



## NapoleonWils0n (Jun 4, 2019)

Firefox has the option to override the css of a domain by creating a userContent.css css stylesheet

This allows us to apply our own custom css to a domain

For instance changing the the white background on google.com to solarized dark colour scheme,
to make things a little easier on the eyes when browsing late at night

I have a created a solarized dark colour scheme for the google.com domain on github with install instructions

Heres a screenshot of google.com with the solarized dark theme with search results for Freebsd,
i added a thumbnail to the forum so it doesnt load a big image when the post loads

I still need to do a couple of tweaks like styling the more drop down menu
any feedback welcome or suggestions for different colours on the different page elements welcome




The userContent.css will also apply the solarized dark theme to Firefox's newtab, blank page and home page

Open Firefox's preference and change the Homepage and new windows to use Firefox Home (default),
and newtabs to Blank page.

We have to set the Homepage to Firefox Home and not blank page because it doesnt seem to pick up the colour scheme on the homepage otherwise


----------



## Minbari (Jun 4, 2019)

I have something similar with your userContent.css but only for Firefox home page. I was/am too lazy to create a .css for every domain I visit/use.


----------

